# Does it exist? Fix my broken heart!



## Hispaperbackprincess (Jun 21, 2020)

Color me disappointed.

Before making any purchase, my husband wants me look into bikes that are more than one speed. He's convinced I will not be able to manage the hills in our area with a cruiser...and he might be right. : (

Brand new to the hobby and very limited in my knowledge of bikes. Are there bikes that exist that resemble tank cruisers but still have multiple speeds? Again, my apologies if this is a basic question! Very open to learning- please share your knowledge with me!

I spoke with a bike shop in the area that suggested I look for a 13-15 inch frame. Not sure if that's necessary...let me know your thoughts.

Hoping to find a good condition/semi-restored bike (no gender preference) that will fit a petite 5'2" girl in the 350 shipped range. Ready to ride. ANY COLOR BUT WHITE. Located in Northern VA, 25 minutes outside DC.

Have my heart set on a tank cruiser look!

Thanks in advance for sharing your suggestions and pictures with me. Feel free to message me, and please don't be offended if I pass!

Moni


----------



## John G04 (Jun 21, 2020)

I’d say get a 24 inch tank bike and put a 3 speed wheelset on it


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 21, 2020)

Could use a Nexus 7 speed hub also.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2020)

Tho not old, Electra makes decent modern cruisers with a vintage look. This ladies bike is listed on Craigslist not too far from you. For $25 it's a great way to start. It is a single speed and the fork needs to be flipped, but at that price who cares.









						Beach Cruiser - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Lightly ridden and kept indoors.



					richmond.craigslist.org


----------



## Hispaperbackprincess (Jun 21, 2020)

Hmm...so start modern, go vintage? Don't think it's worth the initial investment quite yet?
BTW Kill me if you ever catch me on a flowered bike like that


----------



## Hispaperbackprincess (Jun 21, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Tho not old, Electra makes decent modern cruisers with a vintage look. This ladies bike is listed on Craigslist not too far from you. For $25 it's a great way to start. It is a single speed and the fork needs to be flipped, but at that price who cares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd still want multispeed tho, so that puts me back at square one albeit muchhh cheaper


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 21, 2020)

you could find an old bike that you like and have a local bike shop install a multi speed wheel set. 
just start with a bike that’s 1/2” pitch, not skiptooth so the wheel swap is easy.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jun 21, 2020)

Wife's favorite bike is an old 3 speed, black boys bike. I love 3 speeds as well. 
You want it light and comfortable. An inch difference in an adjustment can be the difference in heaven and heck!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hispaperbackprincess (Jun 21, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Wife's favorite bike is an old 3 speed, black boys bike. I love 3 speeds as well.
> You want it light and comfortable. An inch difference in an adjustment can be the difference in heaven and heck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



What's your advice for buying a bike you can't test ride?


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 21, 2020)

Google exactly what you're looking for.  3 speeds, 7 speeds, 21 speeds? If so, hand brakes or coaster brake?  Gears in the internal hub or derailer system.  Lots of things to think about.  There are a lot of reviews out there for new bikes; probably the way to go before having something custom built for you.  Quite a bit will be determined by how much you've ridden in the past.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hispaperbackprincess said:


> What's your advice for buying a bike you can't test ride?



I wouldn't buy anything I couldn't test ride, bicycle, shoes, car...anything. (At least that's what I told my wife 1/2 century ago when we were teenagers[emoji38]). What happens after you buy it and don't like it? It gathers dust or you have to sell it.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 21, 2020)

multi speeds are a good thing. these old bikes can weigh as much a 50 pounds with a spring fork.  one thing to think about is for reasons unknown men's bikes before the 60's all had gearing that was harder to pedal. while womens bikes had smaller front sprockets making it easier.  it is as though mens bikes are geared for going down hill fast and not up hill at all.

if you are looking for a vintage tank bike I'd suggest not getting any advice from most bike shops unless you need some new tires or something.. 

one thing about being a woman looking for a vintage bike if you buy a woman's bike they are half price.

also the suggestion of a 24" wheeled bike will most times save money as well.

I'd say look in your local Craigs list and ride a few and see what you like.


----------



## vincev (Jun 21, 2020)

find a Schwinn with a nexus 7 speed hub.Nice easyto ride bike with nice gearing for hilly areas.


----------



## vincev (Jun 21, 2020)

I think they are caller Schwinn Cruiser 7. They have balloon tires and look kind of old fashion.


----------



## Hispaperbackprincess (Jun 21, 2020)

vincev said:


> I think they are caller Schwinn Cruiser 7. They have balloon tires and look kind of old fashion.



Will look now! Thanks!


----------



## vincev (Jun 21, 2020)

Hreis what they look like.The gears are built into the rear hub so you dont see them.Shift by twisting the grip...


----------



## Hispaperbackprincess (Jun 21, 2020)

vincev said:


> Hreis what they look like.The gears are built into the rear hub so you dont see them.Shift by twisting the grip...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1216006



I like it more than I expected! Now I just have to find one in my area so I can try it out! Right @Sevenhills1952 ? ; )


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jun 21, 2020)

@KevinsBikes


----------



## Hispaperbackprincess (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank you so much to everyone!! I cannot say enough about how awesome, positive and willing to teach you all are!

Based on all of your advice, I am going to keep an eye out for a Schwinn Cruiser 7 Deluxe in my neighborhood to test drive. And then I'll keep a teal/green Schwinn 3 spd Corvette on the list, just in case 

Thank you again!


----------



## SKPC (Jun 22, 2020)

You can do what you want with the old tanked bikes....2-speed, 3-speed or more can be retrofitted on anything that flips your switch. Create what you envision, it's up to you at the end of the day.  IMO, don't cheap out on china crap. Spend some money on a nice original paint USA made tank bike you like and then three speed it.  Personally, the three speed/coaster brake setup is the way to go on older tanked bikes. It makes them much more rideable when the grades turn upwards.  You can find many examples of 3-spd conversions on old bikes here. Welcome to The Cabe!


----------



## Barto (Jun 22, 2020)

Hispaperbackprincess said:


> Will look now! Thanks!



Hey Princess, I agree with Vince, the 7 speed bike is a great easy bike to ride.  Buy the bike, see if you Really want to ride...once you're sure - find a bike on our site that's the same size as your 7 speed and simply swap out the tires and shifter.  Now you have the best of both worlds (I plan on doing this myself)!

All our best,

BART


----------



## Hispaperbackprincess (Jun 22, 2020)

SKPC said:


> You can do what you want with the old tanked bikes....2-speed, 3-speed or more can be retrofitted on anything that flips your switch. Create what you envision, it's up to you at the end of the day.  IMO, don't cheap out on china crap. Spend some money on a nice original paint USA made tank bike you like and then three speed it.  Personally, the three speed/coaster brake setup is the way to go on older tanked bikes. It makes them much more rideable when the grades turn upwards.  You can find many examples of 3-spd conversions on old bikes here. Welcome to The Cabe!



Thank you so much!! Can't wait to try things out!


----------



## Hispaperbackprincess (Jun 22, 2020)

Barto said:


> Hey Princess, I agree with Vince, the 7 speed bike is a great easy bike to ride.  Buy the bike, see if you Really want to ride...once you're sure - find a bike on our site that's the same size as your 7 speed and simply swap out the tires and shifter.  Now you have the best of both worlds (I plan on doing this myself)!
> 
> All our best,
> 
> BART



Thank you, BART! You guys are all wonderful!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm with the "don't buy cheap China crap" crowd. Just about any vintage bike can be retrofitted to suit your needs. V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 22, 2020)

Check out the "Old Bike Shop". Lawrence will have what you're looking for.





__





						the old bike shop dc - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Hispaperbackprincess (Jun 22, 2020)

Will do! I'll head over when it reopens on Wednesday.


----------



## JOEL (Jun 22, 2020)

Nearly all 26" tank bikes have an 18" frame size. I'll bet you could ride a ladys bike in that size. 

 The ladys bike will have a smaller front sprocket for easier climbing, and you can replace the front sprocket on a men's with a smaller one if needed. That combined with a Sturmy Archer 3 speed hub should be plenty of gearing.


----------

